# OK to mix Ultegra with 105?



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

My Cronus is mostly a Shimano 105 spec'd bike.
I was thinking of upgrading a few components and wanted to check if there may be compatibility issues.
Here is a link to my bikes specs.
http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/cronus

I was thinking of switching to the following Ultegra parts
- Brakes, BR6700 ( 105 shift/brake levers OK?)
- RD, RD-6700 SS ( 105 shifters OK with this?)
- FD, FD-6700 ( not sure if it takes clamp or braze?)


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Compatibility*



hikertoo said:


> My Cronus is mostly a Shimano 105 spec'd bike.
> I was thinking of upgrading a few components and wanted to check if there may be compatibility issues.
> Here is a link to my bikes specs.
> http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/cronus
> ...


Everything will work fine. All components are interchangible. NOTE: you will likely not see any performance improvement of any kind.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I wouldn't upgrade anything, unless its broken. 

105 shifts just as well as Ultegra when its set up and tuned properly.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Follow Kerry's advice


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

*Even for brakes?*



Kerry Irons said:


> Everything will work fine. All components are interchangible. NOTE: you will likely not see any performance improvement of any kind.


I was hoping the brakes at least would help.....


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Get some new pads. :thumbsup:

If you got the* itis*...then by all means do it. If your looking for performance gains...not really.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Get some new pads. :thumbsup:
> 
> If you got the* itis*...then by all means do it. If your looking for performance gains...not really.


+1 on new pads. If you don't currently run Kool Stop salmons, I recommend them. They make a big difference even on my no-name brakes.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

As everybody else said, don't expect to see any advantage switching to Ultegra, but yes you can.
Brake pads and new cables make more improvement than anything else and save you enough money for some good beer.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*check the reviews and forums for Shimano-105.....*

may be somewhat off-topic.....

while overall I agree with previous replies - if you do search these forums and also read Shimano-105 owner reviews you will see a number of references to broken brifters, there appears to be some sort of quality/reliability/longevity problem with 105 brifters...... It looks like you are using Ultegra brifters so you should be ok there.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

If it ain't broke.... Brifter? I'm thinking I don't like that..


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

acid_rider said:


> may be somewhat off-topic.....
> 
> while overall I agree with previous replies - if you do search these forums and also read Shimano-105 owner reviews you will see a number of references to broken brifters, there appears to be some sort of quality/reliability/longevity problem with 105 brifters...... It looks like you are using Ultegra brifters so you should be ok there.




The 105 left shifters had an issue when the FD wasn't setup properly. The 2009 and previous 105 shifters were capable of being used on a triple or a double. So when shifting the FD on a double setup, you could physically force the third shift. The biggest problem though wasn't shifting up, it was shifting down. There was so much tension on the shifter cable, that when trying to shift to the smaller chainrings, the lightweight pawl inside that holds the shift would break.

Shimano remedied this by offering a triple shifter (ST-5603) and a double shifter(ST-5601) about 6 months before the new 5700 stuff was released.

I've worked on numerous bikes with the 105 double/triple (ST-5600) without issue. But have ran into a handful of those that did break. 

Shimano will replace the broken shifter without issue, providing they have them avail. Which they should.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Bullvine said:


> If it ain't broke.... Brifter? I'm thinking I don't like that..


Yeah I know. But half the folks will just call you an elitist for complaining.

Maybe someday I'll write a greasemonkey script that replaces "brifter" with "shifter" anytime it appears in a webpage.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

MontyCrisco said:


> Yeah I know. But half the folks will just call you an elitist for complaining.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll write a greasemonkey script that replaces "brifter" with "shifter" anytime it appears in a webpage.


Sign me up for that. My stomach turns everytime I see that word.


----------

